# 1/4 scale drag racing info



## 1/4sprint88 (Oct 25, 2009)

I was curious if anybody could help me out with rules on 1/4 scale drag racing. possible sites for parts. just about anything would help. thanks.


----------



## tyler talmadge (Feb 7, 2007)

if your racing in the us there is a 90% chance u will be racing imdra rules http://imdra.com/

i dont know about 1/4 scale parts but i use http://dragraceconcepts.com/ for all my 1/10 drag car parts

if u need any more info the guys at the imdra.com forums will be able to help you


----------



## 1/4sprint88 (Oct 25, 2009)

*dragracing*

Thanks I will look into that.


----------



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)

the best 2 places are:

rcburnout.com

Quarterscalelegends.com - forums


----------



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

*Drag Racing Scale*

If Your Drag Racing a 1/10 Scale Car, The Track should be 132-FEET Long....


----------



## campdoc (May 7, 2012)

fisherman said:


> If Your Drag Racing a 1/10 Scale Car, The Track should be 132-FEET Long....


On a 132 foot track.what kind of times? should a 1/10 SC turn?


----------



## Amiee Bucy (Jul 16, 2012)

I will look into that.


----------

